# Finished!!!Kitchen Cabinet



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

Finished first project of kitchen and now moving to next. not to bad for beginner! Pull outs 7.5w x 36t x 25.5d and over all 58W x 9ftT x 28D


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## saltwaterred (Aug 11, 2005)

I bet it smells nice.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Damm dude that's cool


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

great job


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good.


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Did you have to glue the boards together or did they come already glued in sheet size. That looks awesome!!!..........cC


----------



## cdfishingred (Mar 17, 2012)

*?*

the board are 1x9special cut held together on back. My husband was supervisor and I did alot of the work with liitle help from sister and her kids!!! Thanks


----------



## clinthayden (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey dude looks great!! Nice job


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's good work and an excellent idea...take some more pictures that are in focus though lol...hurts my eyes. 

TH


----------



## neverlimit (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet


----------

